# Training with Weights



## WyldFya (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey all, 

I'm just curious if anyone trains with weights during normal workouts?  Such as ankle and wrist weights.  Also, for any that do, I'm curious how much weight you are using for each limb.


----------



## twendkata71 (Mar 5, 2007)

I use weight training in my routine. As far as ankle weights go I only use the 5-8lbs. And I do not recomend kicking with them on. Unless it is slow form. kicking with speed with the weights on your ankles puts stress against the knee joints. They are helpful in practicing sweeping motions.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 5, 2007)

Same for punching, don't do anything explosive with a weight unless you are throwing it away (ex. medicine ball)  Light weights if you are hitting a bag should be fine too, as the bag will absorb the impact.  But you don't want to put on wrist / ankle weights and start throwing punches and kicks into the air.


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2007)

I use the two-pounders for warm-up exercises but I don't do forms or techs in them.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 5, 2007)

This is what I recomend for weight training: http://www.bushipower.com/pbpc.php


----------



## Zero (Mar 5, 2007)

We often use weigths during training in the traditional side of goju ryu - no weights to be used with leg movement but a lot for finger/grip and wrist strength - weigths range from 2-15kg.
If you're interested in building/increasing strength or power for fighting or executing techniques why not focus on executing your techniques without weights - just as normal against the bag/partner and try separate weight training to build up muscularity and particularly the key muscles involved with the movements in your techniques.
I do my skills training and weight training separately and have found that the weights have increased the power behind both my kicks and punches.


----------



## WyldFya (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't need links or how to's... I'm just seeing if anyone else trains with weights on.  So far the answer is no.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 5, 2007)

WyldFya said:


> I don't need links or how to's... I'm just seeing if anyone else trains with weights on. So far the answer is no.


No so far people have answered yes.  Sorry about making a suggestion I won't do it again.


----------



## WyldFya (Mar 5, 2007)

I asked if people trained with weights on.  I assumed it would be evident that I was talking about while training in martial arts.  Sorry that it was mis-interpretted.


----------



## Shotochem (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi All,

     I have used weights while doing basics and forms for years.  I would use a 2-3lb weight in each hand and 5 lb weight on each ankle while doing forms in *SLOW* motion.  Any quick and jerky motions will get you injured.  I also used 5lb weights in horse stance and worked assorted arm & chest excerscises in *very slow *movements.  It really helps gaining that explosiveness while turning and blocking as well as punching speed & power.  It's a good way to tone up and not bulk up.

     Unfortunately I have backed off on this method after hyperextending my elbow and straining a few tendons. ( Not from doing the training mentioned above )  I will start up aging when the weather gets warmer the cold makes it flare up quite a bit.

                                                                          -Marc-


----------

